# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم مهندسی

## mkh-ana

*علوم مهندسی* یا *فیزیک مهندسی* شاخه ای علمی و بین‌رشته‌ایست که هدف آن توسعهٔ پایه‌های نظری برای تحلیل پدیده‌های علمی و کاربردهای مهندسی آنها، آینده‌پژوهی در فناوری، و انتقال فناوری‌های نو به صنعت است.
هدف نهایی این رشته آن است که دانشجویان بتوانند ویژگی‌های مثبت یک مهندس و یک دانشمند را همزمان بدست آورند. یک کارشناس علوم مهندسی باید بتواند مانند یک دانشمند با کنجکاوی، تفکر عمیق و انتقادی و قدرت مشاهده را جهت اکتشافات جدید مورد استفاده قرار داده ودر عین حال بمثابه مهندسان خلاقیت، قابلیت‌های فنی و مهارت‌های حل مسئله را جهت پیشرفت جامعه به‌کار برد.
علوم مهندسی رشته ای میان رشته ای است که در اکثر دانشگاه های جهان به عنوان یک هسته ی مرکزی رشته ها ی مهندسی مطرح شده است. دانشجویان این رشته پس از مدت حدوداً دو سال می توانند به یکی از گرایش های مورد علاقه ی خود وارد شوند. اولین ورودی وپذیرش این رشته در ایران در سال 1387 بود. این رشته دارای 4 گرایش و 12 شاخه(زیر مجموعه) تخصصی است.اگر چه هر یک ازاین زیر مجموعه هایا شاخه ها با رشته اصلی(مادر)تحصیلی دارای مشترکات فراوانی هستندلکن تفاوتهای اساسی دارند .
رشته ی علوم مهندسی از چنان گستردگی بر خور دار است که شما در هر رشته دیگری که تحصیل کرده باشید می توانیدبرای مقاطع بالا تر در این رشته ادامه تحصیل دهید .در ایران متأسفانه ارتباط این رشته با علوم انسانی، هنر، پزشکی و دیگر رشته ها هنوز برقرار نشده است در حالی که در کشور های اروپایی و امریکایی شاخه هایی از این رشته وجود دارند و به مباحثی مربوط می شوند که در ایران کا ملااز مهندسی جدا شده اند.
این رشته در ایران از سال ۱۳۸۷ در دانشکدهٔ فنی دانشگاه تهران در مقطع کارشناسی اغاز بکار نموده است. پس از آن دانشگاه‌های :سلمان فارسی کازرون- صنعتی سیرجان نیز این رشته را دایر کردند.



*گرایش ها[ویرایش]*گرایشهای کنونی این رشته بصورت زیر هستند.
١) علوم مهندسی محاسباتی ٢) ریاضی مهندسی ٣) فیزیک مهندسی ۴) علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی
که بعد از گذراندن گرایش انتخابی باید یکی ازشاخه های زیر طی شود:
*علوم مهندسی محاسباتی[ویرایش]*این برنامهٔ بین‌رشته‌ای اهمیت رشد محاسبات را برای حل مسائل پیچیده علمی و مسائل مهندسی مشخص می‌کند. طراحی این دوره بر اساس این دیدگاه انجام شده‌است که در صورت ترکیبمدل‌های ریاضی و مشاهدات تجربی با محاسبات علمی، مهندسین قادر به حل مسایلی خواهند شد که به نظر غیر قابل حل می‌رسند .
در این گرایش، تمرکز بر پرورش مهارت‌های مورد نیاز برای مدل‌سازی، شبیه‌سازی و حل مسائل پیچیده‌است.
*ریاضی مهندسی[ویرایش]*این برنامه بین‌رشته‌ای با هدف فراهم‌آوردن فرصتی برای پرداختن به مطالعهٔ ریاضیات محض و کاربردی به‌عنوان مؤلفه‌های اصلی مهندسی مدرن طراحی شده‌است. با ترکیب درس‌هایی از ریاضیات محض، ریاضیات کاربردی، آمار، فیزیک و مهندسی، دانشجو می‌تواند برنامه‌ای نظری یا کاربردی یاتلفیقی ازهر دورا دنبال کند.
*فیزیک مهندسی[ویرایش]*این برنامۀ ترکیبیفیزیک کلاسیک و مدرن، شیمی و ریاضیات را با کاربردهای مهندسی تلفیق می نماید. توانمندی اصلی این برنامه انعطاف‌پذیری آن است.دارا بودن پایهٔ قوی در فیزیک و ریاضیات و انتخاب دروس اختیاری مهندسی -دانشجو را برای حل مسائل کاربردی آماده می‌کند. هم اکنون دانشگاه های تهران (علوم تحقیقات تهران در گرایش پلاسما )و در گرایش لیزر و اپتیک دانشگاه ولیعصر(عج) رفسنجان به دلیل داشتن آزمایشگاه های پیشرفته پیشرفت های خوبی در این رشته داشته اند.
*علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی[ویرایش]*علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی، حوزه‌ای چندبرنامه‌ای است که نیازمند همراهی اصول فیزیکی، شیمیایی و زیست‌شناختی با تجزیه و تحلیل مهندسی برای حفظ محیط زیست و ترمیم آن است. رشتهٔ علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی درس‌هایی از گروه‌های گوناگون آموزشی را ترکیب می‌کند تا برنامه‌ای را که پایه‌ای قوی در علوم و مهندسی دارد، ایجاد نماید.
الف-از گرایش های علوم مهندسی محاسباتی، ریاضی مهندسی و فیزیک مهندسی به یکی از هفت شاخه زیر می توان رفت: I) بهینه سازی II) علم مواد III) مهندسی هسته ای IV) طراحی کاربردی(مکانیک) V) حرارت و سیالات(مکانیک) VI) مخابرات(برق) VII) الکترونیک(برق) ب-از گرایش علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی به یکی از پنج زیر مجموعه ذیل می توان رفت: A) مهندسی فرایند B) مهندسی ذخایر C) سیاست گذاری محیط زیست D) مهندسی زمین ( نقشه برداری ) E) مهندسی زمین ( ژیومکانیک)
توزیع واحدهای درسی در گرایش های مختلف: 1) علوم مهندسی محاسباتی: عمومی: 21 واحد پایه: 32 واحد اصلی: 21 واحد تخصصی گرایش: 26 واحد تخصصی شاخه ها وزیر مجموعه ها: 35-30 واحد اختیاری: 12-6 واحد جمع واحد: 141 واحد 2) ریاضی مهندسی: عمومی: 21 واحد پایه: 32 واحد اصلی: 21 واحد تخصصی گرایش: 25 واحد تخصصی شاخه ها: 35-30 واحد اختیاری: 12-7 واحد جمع واحد: 141 واحد 3) فیزیک مهندسی: عمومی: 21 واحد پایه: 32 واحد اصلی: 21 واحد تخصصی گرایش: 29 واحد تخصصی خوشه: 35-30 واحد اختیاری: 8-3 واحد جمع واحد: 141 واحد 4) علوم مهندسی زیست محیطی: عمومی: 21 واحد پایه: 32 واحد اصلی: 21 واحد تخصصی گرایش: 25 واحد تخصصی :شاخه ها: 36-30 واحد اختیاری: 12-6 واحد جمع واحد: 141 واحد

----------

